# Red discolouration on canine teeth



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Has anyone encounters this?

Started noticing a bit of red discolorationon my 14month old Mals' canines.....there also seem to be slight lines as you can see in these photos. They don't appear to be bothering him though as he doesn't have any hesitation biting.


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Pulpitis? 

http://www.mypetsdentist.com/discolored-pet-teeth.pml


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes. Both of my dogs (high energy/object drive and moderate energy/high wild type prey drive) have this to some degree. Sticks (roots actually) and bones were the cause, not necessarily via my offering but rather by their own greedy doing/seeking.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Normal! Don't sweat it.


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Normal! Don't sweat it.


So nothing needs to be done about it, either preventative of worsening the issue or as a remedy? How will this (if any) affect bitework?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If anything bite work would help the teeth stay clean. 

When I had my two GSDs in Schutzhund I always got raves from the vet on how great their teeth looked. 

Flossing on a sleeve does wonders.


----------



## John Michaels (Oct 15, 2014)

So just to clarify you guys are saying ignore the visible red discoloration of the incisors and go on as normal?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Not normal but it's not uncommon. I expect that a fairly high number of members here have or have had dogs end up with this that didn't do anything about it and nothing came of it. But, I do know the worst case scenario turn out to be costly. I did a search on the forum from prior posts about this and would say that if you'd feel more comfortable verifying that there is nothing to do or be concerned with, take him in and have it checked out just to be sure. Then it's done and you can go from there with the information you obtain from the check up.

I'd hesitate to say one way or another (about ignoring it and going on as normal) because I don't know how it happened or what caused it, I don't know the dog, and don't know what biting activities he may be engaged in or how they are executed, which could potentially further exacerbate the condition of the tooth.


----------



## alexandra ofor (May 8, 2015)

Just to be on the safe side . I think it is in the best interest of the dog to get the teeth looked at by a vet. The teeth could be very sensitive and might not cause huge discomfort at the moment for your dog. I would strongly suggest you get a vets opinion


----------

